# rc channel skipping low joists



## tjetson (Aug 12, 2011)

Im hanging a garage loft and there is some girder trusses (4 trusses ganged together) which one truss in the middle hangs lower by 1/2" then the rest. 

is it bad practice to install the RC channel upto the high point cut it and the continue on after it. 

would be alot easier then planning it or hacking it down with sawz all and dont really wanna hack the truss if someone decided to make a big issue outta it


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have done precisely that with steel battens in the past. No problems what so ever.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

There are a number of remedies. One fix might be to install wall angle on either side of the guilty joist in the same plane as the rest of the ceiling. Fasten sheetrock to the horizontal flange of the R.C. butted up against the bad joist. If the gap between bottom of joist and bottom of sheetrock is less than 1/4" you can piece in some 1/4" sheetrock over the joist itself. Then tape and finish the double butt joint.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

endo_alley said:


> There are a number of remedies. One fix might be to install wall angle on either side of the guilty joist in the same plane as the rest of the ceiling. Fasten sheetrock to the horizontal flange of the R.C. butted up against the bad joist. If the gap between bottom of joist and bottom of sheetrock is less than 1/4" you can piece in some 1/4" sheetrock over the joist itself. Then tape and finish the double butt joint.


thought we were uptodate on our vocabulary


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> thought we were uptodate on our vocabulary


I presume framing members have free will and choose to antagonize me by not being straight. And thus are guilty. Maybe I've spent too much time staring at too many walls.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

endo_alley said:


> I presume framing members have free will and choose to antagonize me by not being straight. And thus are guilty. Maybe I've spent too much time staring at too many walls.


I like this.

My other word of choice would be proud. Now I have two. Thank you.


----------



## mikey (Jun 19, 2014)

Hacking into the structure can be dangerous :whistling2:


----------



## mikey (Jun 19, 2014)

> upto the high point cut it and the continue on after it.


I've done this before and it works OK, provided that the channel does not have to span too far unsupported. I've been told that ceiling channels should not extend past the last fixing by any more than 200mm (is that 8"?)

Which way does your RC channel run: parallel or right angles to the girders?


----------

